# help plz



## shawnlee (Sep 10, 2007)

any1 got msn or skype?... i can speak to sum1 about the blindfolded method.... help me plz?...


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 10, 2007)

No MSN anymore. But you can just ask a question here.


----------



## shawnlee (Sep 10, 2007)

how do u get the cross?... and wat are the numbers for?...wat to place and where to place


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 10, 2007)

You don't make a cross!

Before you start asking questions you should read a tutorial. Blindfolded solving is entirely different from regular solving.

The numbers are there to easily identify pieces. A really simple example:
Edges: UF=1, UR=2, UB=3, UL=4
Corners: UFL=A, UFR=B, UBR=3, UBL=4
If you would "scramble" a cube with U you would solve it in 4 stages and 2 pieces at a time ("regular" 3-cycle method)
Step 1: Fix orientation of corners: Done.
Step 2: Fix orientation of edges: Done.
Step 3: Permute corners. ADCB |. Solve as ADC, leaving AB (parity)
Step 4: Permute edges. 1432 |. Solves as 143, leaving 12. Fix 12 and AB

ADCB | means the corner at position A should go to position D. The corner at position D should go to position C. The corner at position C should go to position B. The corner at position B goes back to the start of the cycle.

Most of the above will not mean anything to you now, but I will start to make sense after you read Macky's guide.

P.S. Try solving the "U" scramble, then try solving the "U'" scramble and a "U2" scramble. If you can do that you are ready to try the much more complicated "R", "R'" and "R2" scrambles. Seriously, try it!


----------



## tim (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=68 !


----------



## shawnlee (Sep 10, 2007)

i tried reading it but i dun understand


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 10, 2007)

What don't you understand?

Here are some important concepts. What do (and what don't) you understand?

Numbering
Cycles
Orientation
Setup-Moves
Parity
Example solve(s)


----------



## deadalnix (Sep 10, 2007)

shawnlee said:


> i tried reading it but i dun understand



Try to understand before trying to solve is an excellent method 

Asking a specific question is a good point to understand . . .


----------



## shawnlee (Sep 10, 2007)

sorry... i get the numbering thing... but how are u suppose to move it to its position?.....sorry ya? so sorry... i very bad at readin intructions.... which its a bad thing... nid it to be very clear onli i get it... so sorry


----------



## Stefan (Sep 10, 2007)

shawnlee said:


> sorry... i get the numbering thing... but how are u suppose to move it to its position?.....sorry ya? so sorry... i very bad at readin intructions.... which its a bad thing... nid it to be very clear onli i get it... so sorry


Wow, you crammed about 19 errors into that short post. No wonder you don't understand blindcubing.


----------



## clincher (Sep 10, 2007)

Exactly what I was thinking not only you don't express yourself well but you have a lot of mistakes


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 10, 2007)

> I claim *anyone can solve the 3x3 blindfolded* (at least any speedcuber ;-) after some preparation


 
Can you define "some preparation" Stefan?



> but how are u suppose to move it to its position


 OK, now we are getting somewhere. Reread the part about cycles and setupmoves.

Example:
Let's say UF=1, UR=2 and UL=4. If you would need to do 1-2-4 | you could do (F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2). This is called a cycle. Only pieces 124 are moved, the rest of the cube would be the same as before.

Now let's say DR=10 and DL=12. If you would need to do 1-10-12 |
You could use 2 setup moves to put 10 at the position of 2 (R2) and 12 at the position of 4 (L2) then you could do the same cycle (F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2) and then undo the 2 setup moves (L2 R2)


----------



## pjk (Sep 10, 2007)

Shawlee: If you need help, you need to do some reading on your own, then ask specific questions. You need to utilize the search function too. People are here to help, but we won't help if you aren't willing to help yourself. Have you tried reading any BLD guides? If so, which ones?

Ask specific questions, please don't just say "hlp me plz".


----------



## Stefan (Sep 10, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Can you define "some preparation" Stefan?


I think what I meant was "learning a method", though I also might've had in mind a preparation of a set of mental images to represent the cube in memory. Not sure. I wrote it a long time ago, as can be seen from my use of a smiley, a disease I abandoned a long time ago.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 10, 2007)

Why would you need "a set of mental images to represent the cube in memory"? All I did was "learn a method". I tried 5 cubes blindfolded last week and coming up with the story was the most fun. If I would have prepared a set of images I might have made it within the time limit, but it would have been really boring to do 5 cubes!

I personally like using smilies. A lot of information is lost when you put things in writing (80-95% of communication is said to be non-verbal) and that is even more true if you write in a different language. Adding a smilie can be a very useful way to accentuate a thought.


----------



## shawnlee (Sep 11, 2007)

so memorizae all the 20 colours and place then?.... if i place 1 the others move how i know where they go?

can any1 make a vid u place the cubies and i'll understand every thing.... juz a slow solve witout a blind folded but juz show me... no nid to say anything jus show and point tat all i really hope sum1 can do a very short clip plz


----------



## pjk (Sep 11, 2007)

Shawnlee - I am willing to make a vid, if you ask specifically what you need help with. Which method are you planning on using?


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 11, 2007)

> so memorizae all the 20 colours and place then?.... if i place 1 the others move how i know where they go?


 
You *don't place 1* because that would indeed move other pieces. Instead you *cycle 3*. If you would have read a 3-cycle example you would have known. More so, you should have figured that out by now if you had actually followed this example:



> Example:
> Let's say UF=1, UR=2 and UL=4. If you would need to do 1-2-4 | you could do (F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2). This is called a cycle. Only pieces 124 are moved, the rest of the cube would be the same as before.
> 
> Now let's say DR=10 and DL=12. If you would need to do 1-10-12 |
> You could use 2 setup moves to put 10 at the position of 2 (R2) and 12 at the position of 4 (L2) then you could do the same cycle (F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2) and then undo the 2 setup moves (L2 R2)


 
You should really try harder to understand and then ask questions about the things you don't understand.


----------



## tim (Sep 11, 2007)

shawnlee said:


> can any1 make a vid u place the cubies and i'll understand every thing....



You won't, but nonetheless here's one:
http://www.youtube.com/profile_videos?search_query=&user=KingOfTheCubes&page=3


----------



## Stefan (Sep 11, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Why would you need "a set of mental images to represent the cube in memory"?


I didn't say you need it.



AvGalen said:


> I tried 5 cubes blindfolded last week and coming up with the story was the most fun.


Can you give a small example of such a story?

Smileys are either superfluous or used as safety net by people who don't stand behind what they write. Pathetic.


----------



## tim (Sep 11, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> Smileys are used by people who don't stand behind what they write, so they add smileys as a safety net. Pathetic.



I call them emoticons, not smilies. I use them to express emotions or to make clear that i'm not serious about things. So i don't stand behind my postings? Come on, Stefan, that's a bit too blinkered . (I used this smiling smiley to express, that i mean it in a friendly way)


----------



## shawnlee (Sep 11, 2007)

i try reading thoose... i now under stand the memorizing but now is the placing tat is confusing.... PJK make the 1 tat u think is the easily like the stefan 1.... the story 1..plz and thx... and thx to the others tat give me advise


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 11, 2007)

> Can you give a small example of such a story?


 
In the beginning (1) there were twentythree (2 3) small children (4) that got lousy grades (5) at school. Six (6) of them got lucky (7) and improved their mark significantly (8). Nine (9) others fell in love with their perfect (10) teacher and got crazy (11) because the first story ends (12). While they were learning the alfabet (AB) from a song on a Compact Disc (CD) I hearded someone say "oh my Effing (EF) god" because he saw a Ghost.

or

I (1) called the alarmnumber (9 11) when I saw a dozen (12) retired people (6 5) got smashed between two (2) trucks and all died (end cycle1). It took three (3) witches exactly a weekend (4 8) to resurrect ten (10) of them for a week (7). To do this they used modern lightning (AC) and let them rest (BED, end of cycle). Finally (F) they all went to Ghana (GH)



> Smileys are used by people who don't stand behind what they write, so they add smileys as a safety net. Pathetic.


 People that don't stand behind what they write might be pathetic. If they add smileys to do that it increases the "patheticness". But if I were to use a  to admit that I was wrong, or a  after watching a video with an cool finger-trick I don't think that would make me pathetic.


----------



## shawnlee (Sep 11, 2007)

i get tat.... but it means.... do i label 1 to the position or the cubies tat is out of the place....?


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 11, 2007)

Translation of the first story for shawnlee:
UF goes to UR, UR goes to UB, UB goes to UL, etc.
UFL goes to UFR, UFR goes to UBR, UBR goes to UBL, etc.

Translation of the second story:
UF goes to DF, DF goes to DB, DB goes to DL, DL goes to FR, FR goes to FL, FL goes to UR, UR goes back to UF. Etc.
Now try to translate those stories yourself shawnlee.


----------



## shawnlee (Sep 11, 2007)

Typo error


----------



## Stefan (Sep 11, 2007)

Argh, the forum confused me and instead of adding a post I overwrote this old one...


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 11, 2007)

1 is always UF, 2 is always UR, etc.
A is always UFL, B is always UFR, etc.

If you would just try this


> If you would "scramble" a cube with U you would solve it in 4 stages and 2 pieces at a time ("regular" 3-cycle method)
> Step 1: Fix orientation of corners: Done.
> Step 2: Fix orientation of edges: Done.
> Step 3: Permute corners. ADCB |. Solve as ADC, leaving AB (parity)
> Step 4: Permute edges. 1432 |. Solves as 143, leaving 12. Fix 12 and AB


 it should make sense


----------



## shawnlee (Sep 11, 2007)

OH!!! AVGAlen i got tat part now... but now is the placing thing... if i move UF to UR then will i lose UR?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 11, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> I (1) called the alarmnumber (9 11) when I saw a dozen (12) retired people (6 5)


Ok, so you're preparing somewhat less. You did prepare a numbering scheme, though. But you're indeed making more stuff up on the fly. Back when I solved the megaminx blindfolded, I also only prepared a letter for each color, and then during memorization I made up words from letter pairs on the fly.



AvGalen said:


> But if I were to use a  to admit that I was wrong, or a  after watching a video with an cool finger-trick I don't think that would make me pathetic.


Ok, ok. I admit there are usages that even I would find ok, though I'd still prefer words (or in the "cool" example, if that's all I have to say, I wouldn't post at all). In your examples, I guess the icons don't accentuate words, but replace them as a sort of abbreviation. But I've seen way too many bad usages, so I'm sick of them in general. For example there are people who apparently can't write a paragraph without ending it with a smiley, sometimes even adding a smiley to an initial "hi" paragraph.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 11, 2007)

> Come on, Stefan, that's a bit too blinkered .


 To me, that means that he thinks it is too blinkered, but that he doesn't want you to get mad.

Emoticons can be used to make the difference between:
Shut up 
Shut up 
Shut up 

The first one means: I want you to not speak to me for a while because I think you are stupid
The second one means: You are right and I admit it (while saving face), now let's talk about something else
The third one means: I didn't know that, but find it very interesting. Tell me more.

I don't think you should use emoticons in formal letters, but they definately have a use in less formal environments like this forum





> Ok, so you're preparing somewhat less. You did prepare a numbering scheme, though. But you're indeed making more stuff up on the fly. Back when I solved the megaminx blindfolded, I also only prepared a letter for each color, and then during memorization I made up words from letter pairs on the fly.


 This is much slower, but also more fun. I just noticed that I used Ghost and Ghana for GH and luck and week for 7. With fixed images 7 would always be luck or week right?



> OH!!! AVGAlen i got tat part now... but now is the placing thing... if i move UF to UR then will i lose UR?


 You can't just move UF to UR. You could move UF to UR, UR to UB and UB to UF. That means that after doing this cycle (123) the pieces at 2 and 3 are solved and the piece that was at 3 is now at 1 (solved or the beginning of the next cycle)



> But I've seen way too many bad usages, so I'm sick of them in general


I have seen a lot of uninterested woman, but I am still looking for an interested one. I have seen a lot of windows-pc's crash, but I still like using Windows. I have had a lot of DNF's while blindfolding, but I will attempt it again and again. Don't let bad occurences keep you away from good "usages".


----------



## Stefan (Sep 11, 2007)

Hmm, I just noticed cin actually did change "way too" into "a bit too", and I think he did it before I suggested it. But especially with this mild expression, why would I get mad?

In "Shut up " the icon is superfluous, "Shut up" alone has the same meaning. Add an exclamation point if you deem it necessary. The other two I probably would've misunderstood, especially the "cool" one. Is there a dictionary for these expressions and what they mean in combination with various textual expressions? Do I have to learn a combined text/icon language? Oh and the "tell me more" reminds me of "help me". I could've used that to comment on your above lecture, but then you wouldn't have known what I want to know. That's why I've asked the specific question about the existence of a dictionary.

Btw: http://d-e-f-i-n-i-t-e-l-y.com/


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 11, 2007)

> Is there a dictionary for these expressions and what they mean in combination with various textual expressions


I don't think so. I guess people will keep misunderstanding each other indefinitely. (which is  by itself, but meant as  after your link)


----------



## shawnlee (Sep 11, 2007)

hmm... so UF to UR, UR to UB and UB to UF have to be solve wit 1 set of alg?


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, and if you followed my example you could have known that:



> Example:
> Let's say UF=1, UR=2 and UL=4. If you would need to do 1-2-4 | you could do (F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2). This is called a cycle. Only pieces 124 are moved, the rest of the cube would be the same as before.
> 
> Now let's say DR=10 and DL=12. If you would need to do 1-10-12 |
> You could use 2 setup moves to put 10 at the position of 2 (R2) and 12 at the position of 4 (L2) then you could do the same cycle (F2 U' L R' F2 L' R U' F2) and then undo the 2 setup moves (L2 R2)


----------



## shawnlee (Sep 11, 2007)

can i do R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 11, 2007)

cin said:


> Spineless because [...]


Argh, now even I feel an urge to somewhat apologize. I did mean what I wrote but more about bad smiley users in general, less about this particular usage. That rant has been built up inside of me in the past and this thread was just an opportunity for its outbreak. I guess I also do get mad too easily. I frequently get mad when people repeat nasty typos or especially if they write careless idiot language. Even got mad once when my girlfriend (now ex) rolled my socks instead of folding them like I do, and when my girlfriend (another one, also now ex) dried the dishes in my opinion insufficiently. Looking back it seems odd to me now, but I fear I might do it again, it's probably good I've been without girlfriend for a while. I should stay away from forums as well.


----------



## shawnlee (Sep 11, 2007)

about OC.... is the 1st step rite?... which corner?


----------



## pjk (Sep 11, 2007)

Shawnlee, you want to use Pochmann? If you want to use that, read his page, and if you need more help, check out some other pages about the method.

Personally, I would suggest you learn a very simple beginners technique first, such as I the one I typed here. If you want to continue using Pochmann, that is fine, but ask specifically what you need help with.

*Stefan:* You said the forum confused you and overwrote your post, what do you mean? Please PM me if you think it is a problem related to the forum that needs to be fixed. Thanks


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 11, 2007)

> can i do R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2?


Yes. Try it on a solved cube and you will see that it only permutes 3 pieces. All algorithms can be used that 
1. don't affect orientation
2. only permute a small amount (3 for 3-cycles, 4 for parity-fixes)
Sune (RUR'UR U2 R') shouldn't be used for edge-cycles because it changes orientation of corners and because it also permutes corners (to much change)



> about OC.... is the 1st step rite?... which corner?


 Yes, orientation are the first two steps. You cannot orient just one corner. Much like in cycles you orient corners in groups. A corner can have 3 orientations (correct=0, clockwise=1, counterclockwise=-1) and you can form groups that "equate to x mod 3 = 0". This means that -1, -1, -1 (=-3) can be a group, -1, 1 (=0) can be a group, 1,1,1 (=3) can be a group and even 1,1,-1,-1 (=0) can be a group.




> I should stay away from forums as well.


Are you still here? Maybe it would be better for you to do the opposite and visit the forum more often. That way you can help all of us, improve your social skills and maybe blow of some steam once in a while. It is better to tell me that I write indefiantly wrong than to argue with your next girlfriend because you told her the same thing.


----------

